# Year End Player Assessment: Player Two-Darrell Armstrong



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

*Darrell Armstrong*

2.4 PPG 2.2 AST 1.3 RPG 11.1 MPG​


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

What can we say about a guy who was *supposed to be the 3rd string point guard* ? He brought a great attitude, and some serious hustle to what was unfortunately a shallow position. 

The lack of development from Devin Harris put D.A. in a position to play; and while he did give us the above-mentioned play, deep down I didn't want him on the court. Where's Harris ?

I have some serious questions regarding Avery's comments about Harris. He said that "hopefully we can continue to develop Devin, *so that he can be our backup*". What ? The 5th pick in the draft is barely your backup?! Isn't he from a big school in a major conference, a kid that is a true point, and the guy we have starting isn't a true point, whose game would be perfect as a sixth man ? Let Harris play !

Anyway, props to Darrell. He was a pleasant surprise.


----------



## soulhunter (Nov 2, 2004)

I liked him, great team guy who plays with alot of heart and energy


----------



## soulhunter (Nov 2, 2004)

I'd have him around for another year aswell, guys like him make teams bond and get some chemistry


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

How many rookie PGs do you see on 58 win teams? How many rookie PGs lead a team through the playoffs? The fact that Devin didn't play for most of the season or in the playoffs doesn't concern me one bit. Becoming a solid backup next season isn't the end of the world. PGs need time to develop. I think that he will get 20-25 MPG next season.


----------

